# Picking a fantasy army (and fluff)



## daubers (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking at starting a fantasy army, and after building up my IG army I thought I'd pick something a little less unit intensive and a bit more interesting to paint. 

I've been captivated a bit by the Dark Elves, as they seem to have a relatively interesting back story which could give me some more options when it comes to painting. Doing a little reading around I've ordered up a copy of the "Chronicles of Malus Darkblade: v. 1" but can anyone suggest any other reading that might be useful while deciding upon the colour scheme for an army? Or any suggestions on other armies that might be fun/challenging to paint?

Thanks


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

Daemons of Chaos to use in WFB & 40k.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Personally, I love my Ogre's... Low model count army, large models means they're easy to paint and you've got plenty of space to create patterns and tribal tattoos etc., plus you can paint them in a variety of skin tones to suit your tastes. Lots of big weapons you can paint in rust or bronze or iron or even stone if it takes your fancy, plus they're relatively badass on the feild right now.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

Anything that takes your fancy really. The Darkblade books are my favourite from the Black Library so far. Check out the Sundering ones too - Malekith is good for background, but a tad dry. The series gets a lot better with Shadowking which is tremendous!


----------

